# Bear Creek Rapid near Salida East



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Would appreciate some beta on this rapid from anyone that has been through there at these levels. Was planning a family raft trip including my dogs this weekend from Stone Bridge to Rincon. I went through this section a couple years ago in an IK and don't recall Bear Creek being anything particularly remarkable. 

Having said that, I just ran from Rincon to Trading post yesterday and both Tincup and Cottonwood seemed larger than I recalled (quite honestly, I didn't recall Tincup at all but it was a nice healthy drop with water coming from multiple directions). It all was fine and easy, but I didn't have dogs with me at the time and I remember thinking I'm not sure how comfortable my wife would be with our dogs in our boat going through either of those rapids (particularly Tincup). Probably over thinking this as I'm sure Bear Creek is pool drop with a nice place to recover if a dog came out, but wouldn't mind some info. I'd be particularly interested in how Bear Creek compares to Tincup or Cottonwood at these levels.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Nothing from town to rincon to speak of for water hazards. But the rocks came back and the lines are shallower and narrower, and lots of little wave trains along bedrock banks that can get Ya if you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

I was through there yesterday. Starting to get rocky, but runnable. I will continue till it gets to about 300 CFS. 


Rich


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

floated it last week twice, in the past as low as 225 cfs, lots of rock dodging, some rock sliding, working right to left...usually no big deal, more interesting dodging just below the rapid for another 1/2 mile or so. 

Spade Hackle


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Spade Hackle said:


> floated it last week twice, in the past as low as 225 cfs, lots of rock dodging, some rock sliding, working right to left...usually no big deal, more interesting dodging just below the rapid for another 1/2 mile or so.
> 
> Spade Hackle


At moderate to high flow I have always thought of the crux as down around the corner a good 1/4 mile or so below where Bear Creek actually comes in. At this flow the boney top section is usually more challenging, but at more substantial water that lower part of the rapid has a nice flipper wave/hole.


----------

